# Photo's of your Gardens!!



## mistyjr (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought maybe start an thread of Garden Lovers! There was a thread like this in my dog thread and it very pretty and beautiful and loved it..

So, Post your photo's of your Garden! Either Flower, Veggies, Herbs!!






-Mistyink iris:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2010)

I think most gardens are still under the snow


----------



## Imarni (Mar 24, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I think most gardens are still under the snow





LOL not over here! I will see if I have any a bit later, I do have some on my blog.



http://www.asustainablejourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## lorri (Mar 24, 2010)

In the UK it's started to get warmer as the Spring season it just around the corner infact it starts this weekend. Some of the plants and flowers started to bud already


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 24, 2010)

I will track down other images tomorrow but here are some of our garden. We live on a historic farmlet in the foothills of the Victorian Dandenong Ranges on a few acres. The front garden is about an acre of 90+ year old rhododendrons, camillas and such. 






This is what all the trees looked like when we arrived - 15 years of suckers, deadwood and overgrown bramble!




Partial view of it after the clean-up!

The rhodos...

















Various Flowers


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2010)

do houseplants count?

i sadly don't have anything going on outside as it is far to early in the year still, but i do have 2 pride and joy plants in the house right now!

my 2 angle winged begonia's

begonia's are my FAVORITE plant and flower.

here are my 2

ruby




i bought ruby 2 years ago, this is from last fall, she is almost double this size now!

and rupert




I got rupert from my friend (and now roommate) for my 16th birthday (so he is almost 7 years old). rupert is also much bigger now.

I am about to clip them both back, but I am running out of people to give the babies too!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Very Beautiful photo's girls!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

It's never to early! My tulips are starting to come up.. Can't wait!


----------



## tamsin (Mar 24, 2010)

Spring is arriving here  It was lovely today. Most of the garden is still hibernating but the crocuses and snowdrops are out, some mini tulips opened today and the daffs aren't far behind.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks to dogs and buns my garden has now being turned into a lawn with the trees making a valiant last stand!

however, every year i decorate the front of the house with pots and hanging baskets. it's a tad cold at the moment even tho' the garden centre has bedding plants for sale.
:bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

*tamsin wrote: *


> Spring is arriving here  It was lovely today. Most of the garden is still hibernating but the crocuses and snowdrops are out, some mini tulips opened today and the daffs aren't far behind.


Very Pretty!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> thanks to dogs and buns my garden has now being turned into a lawn with the trees making a valiant last stand!
> 
> however, every year i decorate the front of the house with pots and hanging baskets. it's a tad cold at the moment even tho' the garden centre has bedding plants for sale.
> :bunnydance:


Yeah! I havent seen any of our stores with flowers yet but I have seen the Farm Store had there potatos and onions out and bought them for the veggie Garden!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful! I wish I could have a garden like that..but in AZ it is too hot.

However, when I get more money I am going to buy some desert sulcultas and Aloe Vera plants. I live in an apartment, however my patio gets a LOT of sun. My mother works at Lowes too, so I get a discount. I need to plant them before the end of May, so I will def post photos!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

... I love photo's of any plants/ trees


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Very Pretty Minda!! ~~Somebody likes fairies!~~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 24, 2010)

it's my mom's gardens. I have a black thumb, but I love to take photos of flowers LOL


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah!!! But very nice though!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Last Years Garden! ~2009~

Pumpkins










Cabbage




We planted a lot of stuff in your Garden, But Nothing made it. South of Michigan! There was a disease that was going around killing every bodies veggies!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Garden! 2009


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 24, 2010)

Minda i LOVE your DAISIES!!!!!!! I love, love , love daisies. I love your moms fairies too.

i will get pics when we are into the summer a little more and we get to working on the garden.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Same Here, When is gets warmer out to do the work!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Today I went out shopping and got some veggie and herbs seed and plant them in the house. 

We got!

- Herd kit (Parsely,ect)
-Giant Pumpkins
-Carrots
Green Peppers
-Hot Peppers
-Spinach
-Dark Leaf Lettuce
-Cucumbers
-Big and Cherry Tomatos
-Sunflowers
-4 different kinds of flowers


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got mine started indoors... Bibb lettuce, spinach, carrots, cucumbers, peas, and watermelon. I plan on just buying tomato plants... It's just easier. But I'll have both brandywine and cherry going. 

Also started some daises, forget me nots, and morning glories. Tomorrow I'll start my herbs... Lemon basil, rosemary, cilantro, and dill. My herbs though will stay indoors, except for some regular basil, which I'll grow out by the tomatoes. I'll plant those later though, in the earth instead of starting them inside.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

:highfive: Nice!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2010)

If you look up "black thumb" in the dictionary, you will see my picture next to it. A friend gave me an orchid for X-mas and I am desperately trying to keep it alive. I may have to humanely euthanize though. I love seeing all the beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll get pictures of my garden once I have some stuff planted in it!  lol. 

Right now it's just dirt, and we are tilling it up very couple days to make it fluffy. Gotta add some Miracle Gro and rabbit manure and then we can plant some veggies and herbs for the bunnies!  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, Rabbit Poo is the best for an Garden! We had huge plants thanks to rabbits!


----------



## otnorot (Mar 29, 2010)

Slavetoabunny I'm very new here but I'm also very old.As to your orchid,I bet its growing in spagnum moss when it should be in fir bark.You should mist it daily and hold off watering it to much. 

Bill = otnorot


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 29, 2010)

I am going to start my garden next weekend. Last spring my MIL (we are renting her house now) put in raised beds in the sunny backyard and also added some giant pots....all with automatic waterers. I can never keep plants alive, but I am hoping to try it out this year. We also need to do some planting of flowers in the front flower bed. 

Can anyone recommend easy-keeper flowers that need very little to no sunlight ?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

I have an shady front yard and i planted whole bunch of tulips


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2010)

Loved looking at the pictures. I can't wait to have my garden now


----------



## otnorot (Mar 30, 2010)

I like lilies. 
































Last years blooms


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

All very pretty!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 30, 2010)

otnorot nice lillies


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 30, 2010)

My lettuce is sprouting! I was kind of shocked to see them come up so soon, but sure as the sun shines, there are little tiny curly sprouts in my starters.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

*otnorot wrote: *


> I like lilies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous!!!! I really do wish that I had the gardening gene. My mom has a showcase yard; I guess it wasn't passed on to me. Even the low maintenance shrubbery that I have has seemed to die in the unprecedented cold-spell we had here in Florida. I didn't cover them (RIP shrubbery). Hubby comforted me by reminding me that we are getting the house stuccoed this summer and they would be trampled anyway.


----------



## otnorot (Mar 30, 2010)

Slavetoabunny your in Florida you should be growing these.
By the way they are all mine.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh My!! Very Prettyyyy!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2010)

Calla lillies anyone? If so could I have them long term in a pot?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

*otnorot wrote: *


> Slavetoabunny your in Florida you should be growing these.
> By the way they are all mine.


Stunning!! I swear my orchid is getting reading to bloom any day now. If I'm successful, I'll posta picuture.


----------

